# Portsnap - Requested Range not satisfiable



## jrd1 (May 27, 2013)

Hello *a*ll,

I am having trouble with portsnap. I have a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.0 without the port tree installed from disk - because I intended to download a fresh copy using portsnap. However, when I use portsnap I keep getting this mysterious error:


```
portsnap fetch

Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Sun May 26 20:02:39 EDT 2013:
fetch: [url]http://your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org/s/ecc705a413e04a7c6eafdc110161ed9e1d6efd52224e7a9c93775bcc62c29ebb.tgz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
```

The closest result that has a solution is this thread:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17673

However, even after following the directions posted, by removing the following:


```
/var/db/portsnap/tag
/var/db/portsnap/files/*
```

I still get the same issue.

Can anyone confirm this, please? And, if not - am I doing something wrong?

I would appreciate any insight anyone can offer regarding into this. Thank you.

UPDATE:

I decided to try the same thing on a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.1, and I got the same kind of error - which is highly unusual. Is this an issue related to the mirrors?


----------



## hoppel (May 27, 2013)

I've got the same error. :-( I have installed a complete fresh 9.1-RELEASE and did only the update to 9.1-RELEASE-p3.

Please help.

thx
Thanks,
Steffen


----------



## benpptung (May 27, 2013)

I've got the same error too today. *A*nything wrong?


----------



## Miklos (May 27, 2013)

Confirmed, fresh 9.1 amd64 install and updated with freebsd-update - after this portsnap fails (did not try it prior to updating).

`#portsnap fetch`

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Mon May 27 08:02:39 PHT 2013:
fetch: [url]http://ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org/s/ecc705a413e04a7c6eafdc110161ed9e1d6efd52224e7a9c93775bcc62c29ebb.tgz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
```


----------



## Parasiit (May 27, 2013)

ecc705a413e04a7c6eafdc110161ed9e1d6efd52224e7a9c93775bcc62c29ebb.tgz
It seems the file is corrupt.


----------



## Qaz (May 27, 2013)

Same for me, I just install*ed* FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 and get *this* error:

```
portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Mon May 27 02:02:39 CEST 2013:
ecc705a413e04a7c6eafdc110161ed9e1d6efd52224e7a100% of 8007 kB 2136 kBps
Extracting snapshot... snap/8afe7697a48de0f3f78e4ca10ea11f519a2d215f22d0e9f294de70abcaeb42f7.gz: (Empty error message)
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
```
Who know*s* how can we solve problem?


----------



## cpm@ (May 27, 2013)

Quoted from RFC 2616:


> 10.4.17 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable
> 
> A server SHOULD return a response with this status code if a request
> included a Range request-header field (section 14.35), and none of
> ...



Should be fixed in the latest snapshot file 

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Is-latest-portsnap-snapshot-corrupted-td5815448.html.


----------



## neumannsteve (May 27, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Quoted from RFC 2616:
> 
> 
> Should be fixed in the latest snapshot file



I'm sorry, what does this mean?  We should just wait and the problem will go away?  If so, how soon (roughly)?

I've experienced this problem today on a 9.0-RELEASE-p3 system, as well a 9.1-RELEASE system.  Another system that is also 9.0-RELEASE-p3 is working fine, as is my 8.1-RELEASE system.  All are of the amd64 variety.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 27, 2013)

I had the same problem last night; portsnap mentioned a corrupt archive when I tried using portsnap to fetch new updates. Although I was sure that it was some hiccup I also started doubting myself, so eventually I checked /var/db/portsnap/serverlist and then tried a different server: isc.portsnap.freebsd.org.

That worked for me; this one allowed me to fully update the ports.


----------



## hoppel (May 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot. In the morning I tried another mirror as well, but it was not working.

`portsnap -s isc.portsnap.freebsd.org fetch`

*T*his works fine. *T*he corrupt file is 8 MByte, the correct 69 MByte.

*B*est regards
Steffen


----------



## cpm@ (May 27, 2013)

@ShelLuser's trick 

```
[CMD]# portsnap -s isc.portsnap.freebsd.org --debug fetch update[/CMD]
Looking up isc.portsnap.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... 
latest.ssl                                    100% of  256  B  329 kBps
done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... 
0697f11918755c55aee1e92c74542c77c821d299f807cc100% of  527  B  662 kBps
done.
Updating from Mon May 27 18:28:41 CEST 2013 to Mon May 27 19:43:10 CEST 2013.
Fetching 3 metadata patches...
/usr/libexec/phttpget isc.portsnap.freebsd.org tp/0d8ed5509110f222d1990276a616c888cc4af4da373b73eee96b08c3a96eebd2-1771baf0e1d8fe30dac29be43480a410ea02ab756d547d4d7b044f57d9a496c6.gz tp/ecadb436979a9064ca7869018a48d27f2ac540fe19dc029027fceb763ed36716-c6ebe30c17821c37383a1bbbd6f8fa4c8e3eee424cdb223a42acf6e6141d060c.gz tp/5043f908086f686b28feca67340de2a55ad3e440302721ba4ace0423378fd0ca-2d5d26ad8858573dcd3b515d36f95b7e4b9987eb98e8830ca0e3bdcae5914054.gz
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/tp/0d8ed5509110f222d1990276a616c888cc4af4da373b73eee96b08c3a96eebd2-1771baf0e1d8fe30dac29be43480a410ea02ab756d547d4d7b044f57d9a496c6.gz: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/tp/ecadb436979a9064ca7869018a48d27f2ac540fe19dc029027fceb763ed36716-c6ebe30c17821c37383a1bbbd6f8fa4c8e3eee424cdb223a42acf6e6141d060c.gz: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/tp/5043f908086f686b28feca67340de2a55ad3e440302721ba4ace0423378fd0ca-2d5d26ad8858573dcd3b515d36f95b7e4b9987eb98e8830ca0e3bdcae5914054.gz: 200 OK
 done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... 
/usr/libexec/phttpget isc.portsnap.freebsd.org f/1771baf0e1d8fe30dac29be43480a410ea02ab756d547d4d7b044f57d9a496c6.gz f/c6ebe30c17821c37383a1bbbd6f8fa4c8e3eee424cdb223a42acf6e6141d060c.gz f/2d5d26ad8858573dcd3b515d36f95b7e4b9987eb98e8830ca0e3bdcae5914054.gz
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/f/1771baf0e1d8fe30dac29be43480a410ea02ab756d547d4d7b044f57d9a496c6.gz: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/f/c6ebe30c17821c37383a1bbbd6f8fa4c8e3eee424cdb223a42acf6e6141d060c.gz: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/f/2d5d26ad8858573dcd3b515d36f95b7e4b9987eb98e8830ca0e3bdcae5914054.gz: 200 OK
done.
Fetching 7 patches...
/usr/libexec/phttpget isc.portsnap.freebsd.org bp/712767ebe392ca9f6a7611754ee0764d8dcbd27ac69a5b0737a86ea8d930bea5-ee70cd69f7ed1af14d0fb462648c86750125b608f695d738d2293fd4bbafcb99 bp/208f8c8df592c3da68dc77d3731b7677c17a58c7d3335415efb5f67486882725-93b0e1e299dfb5651c0ab969c69588f60cfc815c468f0d8531366840aa40e7bf bp/f1b128870c3c1070dd0bcb876f1f860593d29a79baa45bc1d904c08b1bce9d7c-9168a0c8933603ec636405cdc7187b9d2245b0fcf17d5cdc18d394880f56389b bp/3217ed90ca365ddc3f9d8cfd51b01d66cb1f66f2ccee8b74848d5f0417bea31a-c17ab50c2c9046ced2a6736e8d1e0ed4da1fe29962028b49cdf560769edbff2a bp/744cff6207a8322439acf5c09e134beaacf6e6dbcb3288d1c399e11b4e7fe639-ea97f8b8064be43915c4b0dcd5bb2a42316c9372c5ff29f6fdec5501d437223a bp/a6a886853596d7d16342b7d8fa03ebba3afa57a1fe603cce10e57ae403dffc04-cad634ff0d73c10289cfa16fc5cddbfd7c44f6391e0bf5337d8f1f587c038f3d bp/d654643412c4a2d6c57054e977278c90ea70153aa1bb5039f80b5ff31c139526-552ad2be026a9a3b78032c2dcaab711e968f5f05d695d6dc17c7f05d620922e6
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/712767ebe392ca9f6a7611754ee0764d8dcbd27ac69a5b0737a86ea8d930bea5-ee70cd69f7ed1af14d0fb462648c86750125b608f695d738d2293fd4bbafcb99: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/208f8c8df592c3da68dc77d3731b7677c17a58c7d3335415efb5f67486882725-93b0e1e299dfb5651c0ab969c69588f60cfc815c468f0d8531366840aa40e7bf: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/f1b128870c3c1070dd0bcb876f1f860593d29a79baa45bc1d904c08b1bce9d7c-9168a0c8933603ec636405cdc7187b9d2245b0fcf17d5cdc18d394880f56389b: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/3217ed90ca365ddc3f9d8cfd51b01d66cb1f66f2ccee8b74848d5f0417bea31a-c17ab50c2c9046ced2a6736e8d1e0ed4da1fe29962028b49cdf560769edbff2a: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/744cff6207a8322439acf5c09e134beaacf6e6dbcb3288d1c399e11b4e7fe639-ea97f8b8064be43915c4b0dcd5bb2a42316c9372c5ff29f6fdec5501d437223a: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/a6a886853596d7d16342b7d8fa03ebba3afa57a1fe603cce10e57ae403dffc04-cad634ff0d73c10289cfa16fc5cddbfd7c44f6391e0bf5337d8f1f587c038f3d: 200 OK
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/bp/d654643412c4a2d6c57054e977278c90ea70153aa1bb5039f80b5ff31c139526-552ad2be026a9a3b78032c2dcaab711e968f5f05d695d6dc17c7f05d620922e6: 200 OK
 done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 1 new ports or files... 
/usr/libexec/phttpget isc.portsnap.freebsd.org f/40765058bf1d97a7744f82a825ae4908ea9a0ed458f7d1ed2132d36bbd2d6df7.gz
http://isc.portsnap.freebsd.org/f/40765058bf1d97a7744f82a825ae4908ea9a0ed458f7d1ed2132d36bbd2d6df7.gz: 200 OK
done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/astro/Makefile
/usr/ports/astro/libosmpbf/
/usr/ports/astro/osmium/
/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-unionfs/
/usr/ports/sysutils/pipemeter/
/usr/ports/sysutils/powerman/
/usr/ports/sysutils/prips/
/usr/ports/sysutils/qlogtools/
Building new INDEX files... done.
===>>> 809 total installed ports
	===>>> There are no new versions available
```


----------



## jrd1 (May 28, 2013)

Thank you, everyone!

@ShelLuser's suggestion worked perfectly.

I can also report that while using portsnap didn't work (because the ports snapshot was corrupted on the server), installing and updating the ports tree via subversion (following this link: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports-using.html) works correctly, too.

Thank you.


----------



## CyBrChRsT (May 28, 2013)

Funny thing is when I was getting the error it was dating it at 7:XXpm yesterday, it's almost 1am. Is the portsnap.freebsd.org server sending this date back? Yes, my laptop is on the current time. Thanks @hoppel for the info. Worked like a charm. Laptop is extracting now! =D


----------



## ussrkiev (May 28, 2013)

*urgently*

`# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*`
`# portsnap -s isc.portsnap.freebsd.org fetch`
`# portsnap extract`
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## cpm@ (May 28, 2013)

*[FreeBSD-Ops-Announce] Network issues to (ysv.)FreeBSD.org with	portsnap effects*

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ops-announce/2013-May/000006.html.


----------

